# Has anyone tried Prosentials probiotic?



## JeanH (Dec 6, 2006)

Has anyone tried Prosentials probiotic? It contains:

Lactobacillus rhamnosus

Bifidobacterium bifidum
Bifidobacterium longum
Lactobacillus acidophilus
Lactobacillus casei
Streptococcus thermophilus

I don't know much about probiotics, I have tried a few but really no difference. A friend uses them and swears they help with her constipation. They are really expensive and was wondering if anyone on this site has tried them before I shell out my money.


----------



## flitwit (Oct 3, 2013)

You can find those strains in a cheaper probiotic I'm sure. I've tried a whole lot of different brands / strains, and haven't really noticed a change either. That's not to say they haven't done anything for me... for all I know they're helping in other ways. It's really difficult to pinpoint what helps and what doesn't, unless you change absolutely nothing in your diet / supplementation, and test them each for several months.

That being said, I'm currently taking Renew Life Ultimate Flora, and having a small bit of homemade kefir (milk) daily. The kefir will have a ton of probiotics, and many more strains than store bought kefir or supplements.


----------



## Aidara (May 9, 2014)

Flitwit, does Renew life Ultimate flora help you to go? Would it be worth to buy? I am asking because I am considering to get these probiotics. They are quite expensive and I am throwing loads of money money at supplements each month.

I used to make kefir as well. It didn't make me feel better any better. But I believe it is very healthy drink and easy to make.


----------



## flitwit (Oct 3, 2013)

Aidara said:


> Flitwit, does Renew life Ultimate flora help you to go? Would it be worth to buy? I am asking because I am considering to get these probiotics. They are quite expensive and I am throwing loads of money money at supplements each month.
> 
> I used to make kefir as well. It didn't make me feel better any better. But I believe it is very healthy drink and easy to make.


I don't think it does, at least it's not noticeably helping. It's fairly cheap for me at about $13 for 30caps (15billion Adult formula), so I continue to take it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

Probiotics are shakey for some. They can help and also cause diarrhea or constipation. I know there was a study done awhile back on several probiotics that showed many of them had zero live strains. Some of them even had BAD strains of bacteria. If you really want to be sure you're getting a good probiotic, I have heard Naturopaths can prescribe them. One recommended Culturelle to me but I haven't yet tried it. Another one I have heard of is Metagenics.

My sister takes Align and she says it helps her out quite a bit. You could look for this at Costco. One good thing about them is that if you don't find a product works - you can take it back and get a refund. I think the same applies to Whole Foods.


----------



## JeanH (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone.


----------

